# 15" Lcd Tv



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just picked up this 15" Sylvania LCD TV (HD compatible) from BJ's for $239.00. They had a display running there and the picture was great. Now I have to decide whether I want to mount it or just use it on the TV shelf. I guess I'll just have to go camping to try it out on the shelf.









15" LCD TV


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Was that where you bought it from I don't think so, what's BJ's? Link says 272.99. I'm really looking around for a good deal with the satellite upgrade happening this weekend.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Was that where you bought it from I don't think so, what's BJ's? Link says 272.99. I'm really looking around for a good deal with the satellite upgrade happening this weekend.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]77922[/snapback]​


BJ's is a wholesale club much like Sam's club.

We belong to one here in Reading. I think they have a website, but they don't list a whole lot onit.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*SCORE!*
Right on Moosegut.








I wish I could talk my DW into one for the trailer. Alas...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Was that where you bought it from I don't think so, what's BJ's?Â Link says 272.99.Â I'm really looking around for a good deal with the satellite upgrade happening this weekend.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]77922[/snapback]​


No, no, no. I just posted that link to show you the TV and the deal that I got because that's about an average price. I've seen some cheaper but then there is shipping.

BJ's is a warehouse club.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Was that where you bought it from I don't think so, what's BJ's?Â Link says 272.99.Â I'm really looking around for a good deal with the satellite upgrade happening this weekend.
> ...


Thanks Scott and Steve I was just afraid to put BJ's in a google search








That's a great deal for a 15" LCD.

Off to Sams tomorrow we'll see what they have.

Bill.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I just picked up this 15" Sylvania LCD TV (HD compatible) from BJ's for $239.00. They had a display running there and the picture was great. Now I have to decide whether I want to mount it or just use it on the TV shelf. I guess I'll just have to go camping to try it out on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw 15" LCD's at Home Depot! a while back - $199.99 - haven't looked since then.

Slug


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

This TV is not HD compatible despite what the desciptions says. It only supports 640x480 pixels. To support HD it would need to be at least 1366 x 768 for the lower resolution HD and 1920 x 1080 for the high resolution HD.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I got one (15 inch lcd) for Christmas. It does great for us. We take it in and out and leave it in my son's room when we aren't camping. It has a DVD player built into the side which is really cool. I didn't ask what it cost (afraid I guess...DW and I share a checking account but somehow see different balances







)

They do give you a nice picture though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I got my Sharp 17" LCD widescreen HDTV from a price search on google. It came from a store in CA. $229 including shipping. The best part was that sharp had a $200 off coupon at the same time. Total cost $129







after rebate. The TV is white so it matches the Outback. It was a lasts years model but new. I will look up my bill and post the store that I purchased it from.

I got the day of lasts years Coopertown's rally

Thor

Edited - Sorry thats for the catch it was $329 - $200 for a total of $129


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor - sounds like a nice set. What's 229 minus 200?


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I just picked up this 15" Sylvania LCD TV (HD compatible) from BJ's for $239.00. They had a display running there and the picture was great. Now I have to decide whether I want to mount it or just use it on the TV shelf. I guess I'll just have to go camping to try it out on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!! What a deal

Strikey Mikey


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Thor - sounds like a nice set.Â What's 229 minus 200?
> [snapback]77997[/snapback]​


Ooops! $329 - total was $129 after rebate

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my Sharp 17" LCD widescreen HDTV from a price search on google. It came from a store in CA. $229 including shipping. The best part was that sharp had a $200 off coupon at the same time. Total cost $129
> 
> ...


Thor,

If you can find out where you got it from, I'd like to check out the site. Mine's still in the box so I can easily return it. It does not say HD compatible on the box so I didn't buy it for that reason (Hey, we only play movies in the camper - and we're "roughing" it







), but I went to Sylvania's website and the blurb about this model said HD compatible. It's no big deal, but if I can get the 17 inch HD for about the same price it's a no-brainer.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is going to one of my next investments.

Don


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Thor I have been looking for a LCD any info on your purchase would be great thanks. Paul


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to go thru my receipt drawer yet; but the model of the tv is

Sharp LL-M17W1U (white)

I also just noticed when look at the back for the model # it also has a 12v input









It is a good tv and doubles as a computer monitor as well.

If I remember correct I bought it thru a store I found on bizrate or nexttag.

It was the same way I found that peddle go-cart I assembled at the rally last year.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I haven't had a chance to go thru my receipt drawer yet; but the model of the tv is
> 
> SharpÂ LL-M17W1U (white)
> 
> [snapback]78113[/snapback]​


Okay, now there must be a whole lot of false advertising going on out there because a blurb from Sylvania says mine is HD compatible and I just looked up the model number of yours Thor and this is one of the things I found:

"The bad: Not 480p or HDTV compatible;"

I don't think I'm gonna believe any advertisers anymore. And I used to believe everything they said - including what my wife would look like if she drank Slim Fast.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't think I'm gonna believe any advertisers anymore. And I used to believe everything they said - including what my wife would look like if she drank Slim Fast.








[snapback]78132[/snapback]​[/quote]

Have you tried the elevator?









Hope she does not read here.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Have you tried the elevator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well, like someone else said, she would want me to go into the elevator.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had a chance to go thru my receipt drawer yet; but the model of the tv is
> ...


Thanks for the update. I liked it better when I thought it was







How does it handle the progressive scan dvd? The resolution is HD or is that only in computer monitor mode? I have used the tv on cable, dvd, sat and computer mode and the picture is pretty good, not as good as my Sony 42" at home but for camping









Anyway for the $$ it is a great unit.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> . . . . I liked it better when I thought it was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

Wasn't trying to burst your bubble.







I didn't buy mine for HD but when I saw that it "was" I liked it better too







. I researched yours because I figured that, for the money, I might as well get HD. But alas, it is not to be. I couldn't find your model for anything close to what you paid for it anyway so you got a great deal.

I wanted to try out a 400 watt inverter I just bought and the LCD TV, so Friday night I set the TV up on a chair, brought in the DVD player from the TT and brought in one of my batteries from the shed. Hooked the inverter to the battery and plugged in the appliances. It was pretty funny to see the little guy and me watching a movie on this set up. BUT I loved the picture and the sound of the LCD TV. I have a 13" VCR TV combo for the TT and the LCD blows it away. As you said, "for camping?" - ya can't beat it.

I'll use the old TV in the bunk room so the boys can hook up XBox to it.

Scott


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Unless you have your own satellite for your RV I don't see the point in getting HDTV. Considering all DVD's are still progressive and campgrounds that do provide satellite or cable usually have them daisy chained (results in poor picture quality).

Go to a best buy store and look at the Westinghouse 17" or 19" and be AMAZED. This is the LCD I wanted because it not only had HDTV capability it has a higher screen resolution than any other LCD. If you look at it in the store you can see the difference between this LCD and any others. I am pretty sure that the 19" was the better deal for around $300.

I ended up with a magnavox simply because I could not wait for them to get the Westinghouse in stock and my lcd does widescreen.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just googled that make and model number and CNET has it listed as no longer available.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Sharp_LL_M17W1U/45...633.html?tag=ut

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I just googled that make and model number and CNET has it listed as no longer available.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/Sharp_LL_M17W1U/45...633.html?tag=ut
> 
> ...


I guess looking at the receipt will not help anyone anymore.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're getting sleepy....Very very sleepy





































You don't need TV while camping





































Go for a walk / Build a Fire





































You're camping


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're getting sleepy....Very very sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure! This from the "dry" camper who doesn't even know enough to come in out of the rain.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting sleepy....Very very sleepy
> ...


If it rains while camping, we get out the Mt. Bikes and see who can fling the most mud at the other riders, using their back tire. Of course DW sits this one out and stays nice and dry inside the Outback. Boys will be boys..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


At least he's not walking around with a bucket of...


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

[quote name='PDX_Doug' date='Feb 9 2006, 09:15 PM']
[quote name='Moosegut' date='Feb 9 2006, 01:58 AM'][quote name='Oregon_Camper' date='Feb 8 2006, 11:47 PM']







Â







You're getting sleepy....Very very sleepyÂ







Â







Â
















Â







You don't need TV while campingÂ Â







Â







Â
















Â







Go for a walk / Build a FireÂ







Â







Â
















Â







You're campingÂ







Â







Â [snapback]79568[/snapback]​
At least he's not walking around with a bucket of...
[snapback]79949[/snapback]​
...beer?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> At least he's not walking around with a bucket of...
> [snapback]79949[/snapback]​


Ya know Doug, I usually don't use, shall we say, "rough" language and respond to these things with "LMBO" but in this case I'm actually ROTFLM*A*O

Pretty good.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice save there Sexy








LMAO

Don


----------

